# Please Identify



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Got this guy saturday. Just wanna see if the fish store was accurate, I think they were.

EDIT: Fish is about 5" TL and I used a flash, so the colors are a little off.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

tough pic but my best guess is a Rhom


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i say spilo or mac.. i cant really see the tail


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very likely S. maculatus.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

brandtii?


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

I second







Why not a brandtii ?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i bought it as a brandtii, but its a really bad picture. I'll try to get a better one to post in here where u can see the fins line up.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> notoriouslyKEN Posted on Feb 19 2004, 01:06 PM
> i bought it as a brandtii, but its a really bad picture. I'll try to get a better one to post in here where u can see the fins line up.


That would help confirm the ID as brandti.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Here is an updated picture, hopefully it will be more telling:


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

my brandtii look like that when the light hit him or when take a close up pics of him


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

how do fins line up ?


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

i would rule out branditii because of the second pic it fin colours are a bit off,and its snout isnt that pointy


----------

